# FAMACHA Method: Understanding Parasites in Goats/Sheep



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

I know Roll and Elevan have brought this up and have discussed this at length.  I also have "safe searched" the subject and found an article by Susan McClanahan of the University of Minnesota, and acknowledged by SARE Novel Parasite Control Group & Dr. Kaplan, University of Georgia.   It's a PDF file, and still learning this site and how to attach stuff so sorry it's not here.   

Since I want goats and sheep, I need to be informed about this. 


So here's what I know so far:

The FAMACHA Method was invented by Dr. Francois "Faffa" Malan for the ability to diagnose "Haemonchus contortus" aka "Barberpole Worm" using an Eye Chart.  

This parasite causes anemia and loss of blood and protein from intestinal tract.  

Severe cases show  1.  Paleness of the conjunctiva (tissue surrounding the eyes)   #1 for Pink    #5 for Severe white  using the FAMACHA method
                                 2.  Bottle Jaw (edema from loss of body protein)


NOTE:  These symptoms also could be Johne's Disease (something else I need to find out about) or chronic very poor nutrition.    But the common cause is Barberpole


Currently this parasite is resistant to many types of dewormers and being informed with decisions before using any dewormer will definitely help you fight this parasite and manage our parasite load without creating resistance of parasite.

The article stated that I noted above stated: if necropsied one can often find this parasite residing in the abamasums (4th stomach).

"Smart Drenching" Variables   

Nature of the Parasite
Our Training
Pasture Management
Stock Density
Farm Location
Time of Year
Deworming History
Flock's parasite load 


Also article stated Extension Agents and Veterinarians now trained in FAMACHA.  And the training session takes 2 hours and once completed purchase laminated card for about $12.  


So am I close to understanding this Method?  

Thanks for any input.


----------



## elevan (Oct 29, 2011)

The biggest thing is hands on training and getting a card.  Even though there are pictures on the internet of the cards the colors aren't right - so you can't just print them yourself.

The way that you check the eyelid can be deceiving too.  You don't just pull it down or out and look, it involves pushing the eyeball in and rolling out the lid.  Take the training and don't try to "wing it".

Cards are recommended to be replaced yearly as they can / do fade and should never be left in direct sunlight.

The FAMACHA method will help you with only 2 things - knowing if you could have a barberpole problem and knowing if your goats are anemic.  It won't help you with any other type of worms or any other health issue.

You need to also know that every goat is individual and you should be checking your goats constantly in the beginning to get a gauge for "their" own color.  Some goats are naturally lighter than others.

The biggest thing to take away here is this - get the training and the card and don't try to wing it based on what you read / print off the net



_eta:  The opinions in this post are mine and are not necessarily that of BYH staff._


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> The biggest thing is hands on training and getting a card.  Even though there are pictures on the internet of the cards the colors aren't right - so you can't just print them yourself.
> 
> The way that you check the eyelid can be deceiving too.  You don't just pull it down or out and look, it involves pushing the eyeball in and rolling out the lid.  Take the training and don't try to "wing it".
> 
> ...


Excellent advise Elevan which I'm looking forward to one day attending the course.  Winging something like this is definitely not being responsible to your herd.  

Also thanks for the advise about constant checking in the beginning to get to know their natural eye coloring.  How are you supposed to gauge if you don't know what they normally start out with.   Know your livestock.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 30, 2011)

Dazzle's been fecaled and bloodworked 9 ways to Sunday and just 'naturally' has light pink membranes (between a 3 and 4 - which could mean deworm - by the letter of FAMACHA).


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 30, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Dazzle's been fecaled and bloodworked 9 ways to Sunday and just 'naturally' has light pink membranes (between a 3 and 4 - which could mean deworm - by the letter of FAMACHA).


Thanks Roll for the "Real Life" example.  Knowing this is very important so as not to over medicate and cause parasite resistance.   Something that is on the rise because of overmedicating.  

Am I understanding this right?  Is Parasite resistance being caused due to the practice of preventive maintenance?  Deworming at a low parasite load, which in turn doesn't get rid of all the parasites, but the ones still there get a taste of the deworming medicine and build up a tolerance?  

Sorry all the questions, if this was covered in another thread.  Just feel that this is very important to know for the health of your herd.  

Appreciate all feedback.  And Thanks again Roll.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 30, 2011)

IMHO, resistance is caused by several factors.

Using the wrong dewormer - such as ivermectin for tapeworms - won't kill the tapes and if it kills some but not all of the other worms, the ones who survive will breed and create more resistant worms.  Tapes could continue to make the goat sicker, and then you end up w/ a goat w/ tapes AND a resistant stomach worm.

Using the wrong form of dewormer or the wrong method of dosing it - ivo given via injection is appropriate in some cases, but for stomach worms, it's most effective when given orally....and that's backed by lots of research.

Underdosing - 1 cc of ivo orally per 100#, for an example - the worms who might get a bit sick from it but not die, adapt and become stronger, so that if you dose w/ the right amount later, it may not be effective b/c they're "immune".

Routine deworming whether they need it or not - A goat in good health, w/ proper nutrition, in the proper environment, can USUALLY keep heavy loads in check.  
If you deworm them anyway, and the worms build resistance...what are you going to use if / when that goat DOES need it and it's not effective anymore?  
Sort of like the boy who cried wolf.

Not deworming under the right conditions - deworming on a full belly of grain isn't going to be as effective as deworming a goat w/ an empty(ish) stomach.  And throwing them back out into a parasite ridden 50' x 30' mowed-down pasture is asking for reinfestation of....RESISTANT WORMS!

Switching dewormers around willy nilly.  If it is working, keep using it until it stops, then switch.  You're not confusing the worms or killing more, you're just giving them more opportunities to build resistance to every.single.dewormer.you.have.  THEN WHAT???

Also, I truly feel that goats should be given the opportunity to build that immunity to parasites so long as they're not at a 'critical' life point - weaning, under 3 mos, preggo or just kidded....so I do not routinely deworm.

Lack of follow-up.  I have seen posted (on several sights) or had said to me the words, "Well, I dewormed her 3 mos. ago."  (Implying that worms can't / shouldn't be an issue b/c by golly, that goat got dewormer. )
SO WHAT!  Did you use the right one?  Did you have a fecal ran to verify it worked?  Did you do it 'just because someone told me to' or was there a real reason to do it?
Giving a goat dewormer w/ out even knowing why....UGH.  And then not following up to see if what you did accomplished anything...UGH x eleventy billion!!!

I seriously can count dozens of people I've met over the years who tried to raise goats this way, then later say things to me like, "I got out of goats, they kept dying (gee, wonder why!) or were too expensive (yeah, I bet they were if you were giving them ivo every month b/c someone said to)."
It is usually the type of people who won't do their own research / learn what they need to know - they want someone to tell them what to do and double that mistake and assume that the person they got advice from has a clue....

Here is where I may tick some folks off, and I apologize in advance.
I don't, and never have had a FAMACHA card or taken the training.  When I first heard of it, there wasn't any way for me to do so.   I learned it via the internet.
I 'practiced' it w/out having the tools.
Some people are making a killing off of the program.  Does it help save goats?  YES!  Yes!  A thousand times, yes!  
I do think it can be an invaluable tool for beginnners.

I also believe some folks are intelligent enough to understand the concept and 'get' that pale eyelids are 'bad' and bright pink are 'good'.  I can remember that w/out carrying a card to the barn w/ me to compare.  
I don't care for the implication that I am 'wrong' to use the concept w/out having the training.

I think as much emphasis should be put on coat condition, dirty butts (something barberpole doesn't usually cause), and overall behavior of the animal.  Fecals should be taken before and after deworming.  

There's my 2 cents.


----------



## elevan (Oct 30, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Here is where I may tick some folks off, and I apologize in advance.
> I don't, and never have had a FAMACHA card or taken the training.  When I first heard of it, there wasn't any way for me to do so.   I learned it via the internet.
> I 'practiced' it w/out having the tools.
> Some people are making a killing off of the program.  Does it help save goats?  YES!  Yes!  A thousand times, yes!
> ...


Emphasis here is that Roll Farms KNOWS her goats.  While she didn't take FAMACHA training, she learned the basis for the program - the whys, why nots and what to do when and where.  She KNEW her goats.  If you don't put that much into your goats (and it comes with experience) then you need to take the training.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 30, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> IMHO, resistance is caused by several factors.
> 
> Using the wrong dewormer - such as ivermectin for tapeworms - won't kill the tapes and if it kills some but not all of the other worms, the ones who survive will breed and create more resistant worms.  Tapes could continue to make the goat sicker, and then you end up w/ a goat w/ tapes AND a resistant stomach worm.
> 
> ...


Truly appreciate your 2 cents.   Especially about the followups.  Truly how are you going to know if the dewormer works if you don't follow up?   And knowing you can learn the FAMACHA off the internet and with "hands on" experience can be done if it's not offered in your area helps too.    That's where researching Excellent Breeders will come in handy.   Giving you a leg up to knowing your goats.   

 I might of stepped on some toes myself with my "know a little something" before you buy statements.  I know you used that chair icon in another thread.  

Believe me, if I had the space, there would be goats and sheep in my backyard right now.  I would have dived right in WITHOUT all the basics.  Just like you did at the beginning.  "Real Life" is the best type of experience.  It's a hard way, and some times a sad way to learn, but as you proved it with your success, it can be done if you really want it to.   Unfortunately I can't right now and am limited to only the research capacity of goats and sheep.    Maybe this is the way I need it to be for me to be successful and less stressing when it all actually happens and their are REAL goats and sheep in my backyard.  

Thanks.


----------

